# centipede eggs



## fatbloke (Sep 12, 2002)

i have a tanzanian featherleg centipede with eggs and i was wondering how long it will be before the eggs hatch i know from past experience not to disturd a pede with eggs also what to feed the young on?
thanks john :?


----------



## MrDeranged (Sep 12, 2002)

From what I heard, the eggs hatch at around 30 days.  Around 30 days after that, the babies will start to molt and disperse from the mother at which time they'll take small pinheads or fruit flies.

Scott


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 12, 2002)

bloke,

from my reading, most centipede eggs seem to incubate in between 27 and 31 days, or around that, anyway... best thing for you to do is throw a dark cloth over the tank (although still allow for ventilation), and do NOTHING to disturb her... maybe small peeks to check the progress, but nothing else.  At the slightest provocation, she could very well eat her eggs.

baby pedes have strict humidity requirements... keep it up around 90% if you can, as young pedes dessicate very quickly.  You can feed them communally for a little while, by crushing a large cricket or mealworm and letting them all feed off of it.  Or, you can keep them individually and feed them pinhead crickets.

You could always talk to Kelly Swift or others who have a selection of juvenile pedes, and get some further advice... i've never kept the little ones myself, but I've done a lot of reading, and condensed it a bit for you.


----------

